# Shangri-La by the Lake, Pymatuning Lake, Jamestown Pa.



## glenn (Sep 11, 2008)

Shangri-La is in western Pa. about 4 miles from the Ohio border, and about 2 miles from the Pymatuning State Park Office and the dam. The couple who bought Shangri- La three years ago have done a heck of a lot work to fix the place up. They have a lot of remodeling in the bath houes, rec.hall, office, and are always working on the sites and putting in new waterlines sewer lines and electric lines. Not only did they park our pop-up for my wife and her mother, but they set it up for her, set up the screen house, they also put the awning upfor her. It gets five stars from me. A lot of great activities for every one.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

And they have wireless internet!!!! For a girl like me, who can work from home... that is great. I can extend my weekend into a Monday and use the internet to work a little before we drive home. :thumbup1:


----------

